

Ask HN:Why do browser don't display the tabs on the left? - baby

I've been using "Tree Style Tabs" for years on Firefox. This is what is pushing me away from chrome (that I use everyday but very lightly since it gets too messy when I have too many tabs opened).<p>I still don't get why it's not the default, or it's not available right away.
======
antidoh
I stay with Firefox for daily use because I like a lot of the available
addons; it makes it _my_ browser, not just Firefox. Chrome just doesn't have
enough specific addons or customization for it to ever feel like _my_ browser.

Tree Style Tabs is always the first addon that I install in a new Firefox,
followed closely by All In One Sidebar, It's All Text and Uppity. Then come
Pinboard, and adding DDG to the search bar.

I've tried many times to like Chrome, but being a bit faster doesn't make up
for less customization, for me.

------
shyn3
It only makes sense to have a side tab panel considering everyone has a
widescreen display.

------
tnorthcutt
Because text is read horizontally, not vertically, so horizontally oriented
title areas are more natural. Same reason applications put menus at the top,
titles at the top, etc.

~~~
baby
tabs on the left are read horizontally. Check "Tree Style Tabs" to see what I
mean.

------
duiker101
because it occupies too much space? i do not know actually, i never tried it
but i usually do not have so many tabs to require a whole column,most of the
space would be blank. But maybe i do not have so many tabs because i do not
have space.

~~~
baby
Screens nowadays tend toward being larger than taller, so there's usually an
extra awkward spaces on the sides of a website. Which is perfect for putting
tabs.

I've seen that in a presentation from firefox years ago, I actually thought it
was clever, I still don't get why haven't implemented it after all those
years.

------
cutie
I like the idea of it but it looks a bit ugly, since the boxes don't line up.

